# low T 4



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, everyone been awhile since last post.Update, new Endo for couple years and I like him ok but lowerd Nature throid several months back from 160 to 120 .Since the lower dose have had increase in weight 15 lbs.over 6 month period.Voiced my concern too him and just said well your getting older.I am 53 and have had some fatige also, can fall asleep just sitting lol.So went to my GP and she offered to run labs Results (T4) Free 0.72 LOW) ref. range 0.82-1.77. TSH (2.900) Ref .range 0.450-4.500. Not sure why didnt include T3 .Anyway does it seem like I need to go up in dosage? Thank you for any input .


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Your endo is dosing off of TSH and you are clearly hypo. I am curious, why did he lower it? Also interesting that your TSH isnt higher, but he should be testing FT4 and FT3 with NDT.

But before i say something like get a new doc, why was it lowered? I'm almost positive it's the right thing to say but I'm curious why it went down.

I would also think that the lower dose and the weight gain also make it a little bit worse since you're supposed to be dosed on weight.so you are also getting just a touch less then when you first started on the lower dose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You look like you need a bump up in your medication.

Is your endo testing both FT-4 and FT-3? Your FT-4 will be lower than the FT-3 which should be pushing 3/4 of the range by taking Naturethyroid but should not be below low range.


----------

